# Elevator Repair Tech vs Ironworker



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Iron workers usually retire in their mid-forties. I've seen it. They _have_ to. 

You are looking at hazard pay.

Elevator pros can work until they're ancient.


----------



## swl1975 (Oct 3, 2016)

Thanks for your response to my post, Telsa. The Ironworker LU in my situation is not Structural or Reinforcing so it's definitely less taxing on the body. That being said, I'm already 40 so, I won't take your advice lightly. Thanks


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Usually the older elevator guys in NY are the ones to sit in it all day and operate it for the construction guys. He is the guy who gets all the $20's and $50's to put heavy loads on and keep it going between certain floors so that a company can get their stuff moved quicker without waiting.


----------



## swl1975 (Oct 3, 2016)

Thanks, HackWork. The LU I'm interviewing with is not a Operators nor Constructors local. They repair and maintain them.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Take the ironworkers job and, if the elevator job becomes available, jump ship. You wouldn't be loyal to Walmart just because they were the first to offer a job.


----------



## swl1975 (Oct 3, 2016)

Thanks 99cents. I essentially have the Ironworker job, meaning, its mine until I jump ship if I can somehow be convinced that the elevator repair tech job is somehow better. My feeling is that after I interview with the elevator tech job, it will be offered to me and then I will have to make a choice. The problem is I don't know which of the two would be more worth my time and effort. I realize one can never know until you choose one and push all-in. I'm looking for some insight here to help me make that decision.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

*Jump*

Outside vs inside
Cold vs heated
Hot vs ac
Installing steel every day vs fixing something differant everyday

No brainer for me.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

elevator

without question


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

I'll jump on this bandwagon. Elevator repair tech long before iron worker. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Elevator dude, definitely.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

If I had an opportunity to get into elevator repair work I would jump in with both feet.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Be careful I have always heard that elevator work has its ups and downs.

I'm sorry, it just had to be said.


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

Elevators, no question.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

Suncoast Power said:


> Be careful I have always heard that elevator work has its ups and downs.
> 
> I'm sorry, it just had to be said.


Then again, if you work in the related field of escalators, and you end up doing anything with movators (moving sidewalks), things have a tendency to go sideways.

OK I'll show myself out.


----------



## Oakey (Feb 16, 2009)

The elevator trade in NYC is hurting for workers, its good steady dirty hard work and they are swamped. 
Job security these days :thumbsup:


----------



## swl1975 (Oct 3, 2016)

I truly appreciate everyone's input here. It seems that hands down everyone thinks Elevator Repair Tech is definitely the way to go over Ironworkers. I thought I would get some people of the other opinion but, then again, this is an electricians forum, after all. Can't wait to go to my interview!!!


----------



## swl1975 (Oct 3, 2016)

Oakey said:


> The elevator trade in NYC is hurting for workers, its good steady dirty hard work and they are swamped.
> Job security these days


Very helpful. Thank you!


----------



## swl1975 (Oct 3, 2016)

Suncoast Power said:


> Be careful I have always heard that elevator work has its ups and downs.
> 
> I'm sorry, it just had to be said.


Still funny no matter how many times I hear this one! Thanks for taking the edge off. I've been really anxious about this decision.


----------



## swl1975 (Oct 3, 2016)

B-Nabs said:


> If I had an opportunity to get into elevator repair work I would jump in with both feet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


You seem so sure. Why would you make this decision?


----------



## swl1975 (Oct 3, 2016)

Service Call said:


> I'll jump on this bandwagon. Elevator repair tech long before iron worker.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


...and your reasons why, if you don't mind, of course?


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

swl1975 said:


> You seem so sure. Why would you make this decision?


It just seems like there's a lot of different stuff that one can learn in that trade, it sort of seems almost like millwrighting. I think also that if you can really get your head around the programming and troubleshooting, that you could make a very long and rewarding career out of it (in the later years you wouldn't have to do the heavy stuff if you knew how the brains worked and how to fix them etc). Also, at least in these parts, it's one of the strongest unions going.


----------



## swl1975 (Oct 3, 2016)

B-Nabs said:


> It just seems like there's a lot of different stuff that one can learn in that trade, it sort of seems almost like millwrighting. I think also that if you can really get your head around the programming and troubleshooting, that you could make a very long and rewarding career out of it (in the later years you wouldn't have to do the heavy stuff if you knew how the brains worked and how to fix them etc). Also, at least in these parts, it's one of the strongest unions going.


Very useful insight here, thanks. I hear that in the NYC area this particular LU is one of the strongest going, as well. That, however, only makes my decision all the more difficult.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

HackWork said:


> Usually the older elevator guys in NY are the ones to sit in it all day and operate it for the construction guys. He is the guy who gets all the $20's and $50's to put heavy loads on and keep it going between certain floors so that a company can get their stuff moved quicker without waiting.


Every job I have been on, it was the operators union guy that operated the buck hoist.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

John Valdes said:


> Every job I have been on, it was the operators union guy that operated the buck hoist.


Yeah, but I am talking about the actual elevators. They often get them going on a temp basis to move material and men around. And they require a union elevator man to operate it. 

It's funny because they used to use a special control to operate it, so it looked like you really needed that guy. But then they gave up with that and just installed the panel and had the elevator guy press the floor button :thumbup:


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

I have seen it both ways. I never understood how the operating engineers got to claim that job from the elevator guys. I guess it's the same as claiming the ditch witch work if it is more than a walk behind. I would rather work with a good operator in the ditch anyway. 

To the OP....Elevator over iron worker any day.


----------



## swl1975 (Oct 3, 2016)

cabletie said:


> I have seen it both ways. I never understood how the operating engineers got to claim that job from the elevator guys. I guess it's the same as claiming the ditch witch work if it is more than a walk behind. I would rather work with a good operator in the ditch anyway.
> 
> To the OP....Elevator over iron worker any day.


Thanks for chiming in. I'm interviewing tomorrow. Pretty excited.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

HackWork said:


> Yeah, but I am talking about the actual elevators. They often get them going on a temp basis to move material and men around. And they require a union elevator man to operate it.
> 
> It's funny because they used to use a special control to operate it, so it looked like you really needed that guy. But then they gave up with that and just installed the panel and had the elevator guy press the floor button :thumbup:


Yep, I remember when the job was winding down and we were using the elevators inside the building.



cabletie said:


> I have seen it both ways. I never understood how the operating engineers got to claim that job from the elevator guys. I guess it's the same as claiming the ditch witch work if it is more than a walk behind. I would rather work with a good operator in the ditch anyway.
> 
> To the OP....Elevator over iron worker any day.


I will never forget complaining about a walk behind trencher once and the company sent out a seated model.
It took about 10 minutes before I was apologizing to the crane operator (shop steward) and walking back into the building.


----------



## Tiltovich (9 mo ago)

Well, look, choose what you like. If you like working as an Ironworker, then study for about 3 years and get a profession. Specialists from this industry will always be needed, in principle, as well as an elevator repair tech. Considering that I have worked for about a year in this elevator repair and maintenance service -- BCA-approved Lift Maintenance Services in Singapore | Hin Chong, I can advise you to choose Elevator Repair Tech. I think you'll enjoy working in elevator shafts, especially since the people there are very cool and funny. There is only one disadvantage of this work, you need to be extremely careful. Otherwise, you may lose your life or, even worse, deprive someone of life because the elevator's safety depends on you.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

Tiltovich said:


> Well, look, choose what you like. If you like working as an Ironworker, then study for about 3 years and get a profession. Specialists from this industry will always be needed, in principle, as well as an elevator repair tech.


he probably already decided 6 years ago


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Tiltovich said:


> Well, look, choose what you like. If you like working as an Ironworker, then study for about 3 years and get a profession. Specialists from this industry will always be needed, in principle, as well as an elevator repair tech.


Welcome
If you look at the first post you will see the dates when the original post was from. This is what is called a dead thread.

Cowboy


----------



## Breakfasteatre (Sep 8, 2009)

swl1975 said:


> Thanks for chiming in. I'm interviewing tomorrow. Pretty excited.


if you get an email notification for this, im curious as to what you ended up choosing


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Breakfasteatre said:


> if you get an email notification for this, im curious as to what you ended up choosing


Maybe he became a painter


----------

